# 60p- Green Peaks



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Dragon cove is no more, new scape is up.
More of an iwagumi style utilizing wood as opposed to rocks. 
Likely start as iwagumi for the moment, then later on fill the background with stems to change things up a bit.
Tank will be dry started so fissidens can attach to the wood, aiming to have it filled around xmas time.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice! Did you make the inflow/outflow tubes?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

+1 same. Looks good, also curious about the pipes.


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

What type pf background is that and where did you get it, if i may ask? 

I like the tank. How are the Blyxa doing in a low light tank? Was thinking about some of these for my tank.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

If you made the pipes, how did you make them? Post a tutorial!


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome 'scape. Going to be killer.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Dina-Angel said:


> What type pf background is that and where did you get it, if i may ask?
> 
> I like the tank. How are the Blyxa doing in a low light tank? Was thinking about some of these for my tank.


Blyxa grows well with at least 30 par, ive had it in non co2 setups as well and it does ok, grows slowly but doesnt melt.
Background is a window film tint you can buy at lowes or home depot, frosted color.

As far as the pipes, you need special s.s. bending equipment, and a welder if you want the suction cup pins. not cheap equipment but keep an eye on the sale forum, i might start making these on the side.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Swapped the glosso for some h.c shortly after the last photos, wanted something smaller for the foreground. Iphone pic will have to do for now.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

couple weeks back picture for a local contest


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

She a beau! I dig the aquascaping, especially the middle pool of HC. How you liking the Current LED+, get any pearling with the lights? I miss the shimmer effect of LEDs but can't find a nice fixture WITH a remote. 



Your tank is looking sweet, very clean. Got any more pictures, close up?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sweet setup.. I'm thinking of getting the 60P as well. Question for you... is that an Ikea Besta you're using for a stand?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> She a beau! I dig the aquascaping, especially the middle pool of HC. How you liking the Current LED+, get any pearling with the lights? I miss the shimmer effect of LEDs but can't find a nice fixture WITH a remote.
> 
> 
> 
> Your tank is looking sweet, very clean. Got any more pictures, close up?


Led + is ok, i like the light but im not a big fan of the narrow field of light. It doesn't have a wide optic, so it casts a shadow, more so with my scape because the rocks block quite a bit of the light. Im considering getting an inexpensive t5 ho light and re purposing this one. It grows plants well, just not ideal for my setup.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Sweet setup.. I'm thinking of getting the 60P as well. Question for you... is that an Ikea Besta you're using for a stand?


Its an ada style stand i made. 
The ikea besta stand works well though, i had my tank on one before i built a stand.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

What made you decide against using it? I'm worried about durability/stability if I get it. Did it seem pretty sturdy? Did you reinforce it any? Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> What made you decide against using it? I'm worried about durability/stability if I get it. Did it seem pretty sturdy? Did you reinforce it any? Thanks for your insight!


It was plenty stable, its ikea though so if you leave standing water on the surfaces, after a while it will bubble the laminate.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ I have that stand, they make a glossy glass top. There is also a middle support beam.

Anyways, how the HC Cuba carpet going, any close up pictures?


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

If you start making the pipes, I'll buy a pair for sure.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

made a little holder for my dosing bottles, finally got the t5's hung, much better light spread. Growth has been ok, though i did a dose of algae fix which wasnt a good idea, seemed to have melted some of the h.c and h.m so i trimmed those down and hoping it recovers.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Your update looks great! What t5 fixture is that? Are you using Giessman bulbs?

BTW, when you use to use the Besta as a stand, did you drill any holes to run wires or equipment through the cabinet?


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

Where did you get those Fert bottles??


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Your update looks great! What t5 fixture is that? Are you using Giessman bulbs?
> 
> BTW, when you use to use the Besta as a stand, did you drill any holes to run wires or equipment through the cabinet?


zoomed fixture, 1 geismann midday, and azoo flora bulb. and yes, i used a holesaw to make a hole in the side for the lily pipes, then another hole in the rear for power. ikea actually sells a 2" holesaw with grommets by the office desks.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

keats said:


> Where did you get those Fert bottles??


usplastic.com


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> zoomed fixture, 1 geismann midday, and azoo flora bulb. and yes, i used a holesaw to make a hole in the side for the lily pipes, then another hole in the rear for power. ikea actually sells a 2" holesaw with grommets by the office desks.


Cool thank you for the info... I was worried that cutting holes would reduce the structural integrity or something.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

I added a bristlenose pleco a few weeks ago which tore up a lot of the h.c, other than that things are growing very well, just playing with different stem plants in the background at the moment, im happy with the back right, myrio was moved the far left after this photo which looks much better, need to find a plant for the back middle.


----------



## Fishnshrimp2 (Sep 13, 2013)

It looks really nice, I love the big rocks you used! and the hanging light is cool too.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm always overlooking tank journals that are very beautiful and here's another one. Very nice tank and nice choice on plants. I think some L. pantanal would look good in the back.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Your water and glass are so very clean, what do you use to scrap algae off the corners? I'm afraid the thin layer of silicone might tear if I scrub too close.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! The stauro was a great choice (just have to keep it low) and the size of the rocks is perfect. Only thing I'm not 100% sure about is the hc, I'd consider a line of pogos instead.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

This is so killer. Looks like you added Toms/Fluval surface skimmer? I love those things.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Dantrasy said:


> Absolutely beautiful! The stauro was a great choice (just have to keep it low) and the size of the rocks is perfect. Only thing I'm not 100% sure about is the hc, I'd consider a line of pogos instead.


Thanks, that little middle section has been a bit hard, its not very deep so its hard to get anything to root in there but i have a few different ideas.




Jack Gilvey said:


> This is so killer. Looks like you added Toms/Fluval surface skimmer? I love those things.


Yup, i had it on originally but i had taken it off to modify the mounting a bit, i wont run a tank without them!


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

looking nice!


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

been a while, still packing in stems in the the background to make it more dense, maybe one more big trim and plant and i can start cutting for the 'bush like' effect as opposed to a hedge

Post trim 15 days ago


how its sits right now, ready for a trim, i did remove the h.c from the middle finally, fissidens mini is squashed in the s.s so that should look good in a month or so


Quick pic of my shrimp breeder tank, only a few shrimp now, mostly amanos. Want to make sure the tank is well cycled and no contaminated before adding more sensitive species.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

What size tank is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

where did you get your pipes?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Bserve said:


> What size tank is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a derimmed fluval edge tank, about 5 gallons



tetra10 said:


> where did you get your pipes?


my local club had somebody that had imported them along time ago from china. very similar to the ada ones


----------



## The_Shrimpress (Oct 31, 2013)

Is that lava rock? It looks like it sort of, only not.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Why you remove the HC Cuba? It would look awesome growing in the middle.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Why you remove the HC Cuba? It would look awesome growing in the middle.


i agree but the bristlenose pleco kept harassing it so it wasn't growing well/getting uprooted.. if i could catch the dang thing i would replant the h.c. I did try some monte carlo in that spot but after a few days it was all floating.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

This has a new scape, likely start a new journal for it once i flood it, but for now its in dsm so the fissidens can attach. here are the last shots before the tank came down. 

really overgrown and neglected a few weeks back



I took the myrio out while i played with new scape ideas, really brighten up the tank taking that weed out


breaking things down


Test filling, making sure everything will stay put etc.


Drained and dsm for the next few weeks.


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

Had to come look when i saw "dragon", and was not disappointed. Beautiful tank, at every stage it was at. Also love the island themed breeding tank. I want blyxa so bad!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

So hows it going Jon?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Bserve said:


> So hows it going Jon?


Tank will likely be filled around xmas time ...once things are well established. :smile:


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

went ahead and flooded the 60p earlier this week.
started getting cyano from to much moisture around the substrate so flooded it before it got out of hand, been blasting co2 + high nitrates while churning the soil every day killed it off, did a large w/c to lower nitrates and get the water params in check. luckily most the fissidens stayed attached to the wood.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely looking wood, can't wait to see it grow in more


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

slowly getting there...


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking good, can't wait to see this one in a month or two!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Super clear water! Was the picture taken at the end of the photo period? How you attach the phoenix moss to the wood?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Super clear water! Was the picture taken at the end of the photo period? How you attach the phoenix moss to the wood?


After a w/c, hence the gh booster powder in the photos and no co2 mist. 
Fissidens was chopped up, rubbed against the driftwood and the tank was sealed in dsm for 2 weeks, then filled up. This method works for most any moss, and it attached very easily to wood and porous rock.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Ah, I was wondering what that was. The wood is very refreshing, I like it. Over here the local stores carter to the colour pebbles crowd.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

crappy cell pic for now.. trimmed back the front half of the u.g to keep it from creeping forward to much, added erio compressum behind the parkeri. Moved the tonina to the left side. not sure i like the s.belem on the left side, maybe ill do compressum on both sides eventually. Everything is growing well though, slow and easy and manage.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Gorgeous HC Cuba growth!!!

No browning, melting or die offs, just pure green creeping Cuba, well done! What your water parameters again?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Gorgeous HC Cuba growth!!!
> 
> No browning, melting or die offs, just pure green creeping Cuba, well done! What your water parameters again?


kh-0 
gh-~3
ph- rests at 6.8, drops to about 5.8-5.9 w/co2

here is a quick video from the other week..


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Are your fish trying to mate or playing ring around the rosie? And I wanted to ask you about your hanging fixture, are those just rods you screwed at the back?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Are your fish trying to mate or playing ring around the rosie? And I wanted to ask you about your hanging fixture, are those just rods you screwed at the back?


Its just conduit from the hardware store, use standard conduit holders and screw them to the back of the cabinet. They usually sell rubber/plastic end caps that will fit the pipe so its not an open hole on the ends. Just use a conduit bender to get the shape you want, you can probably just 'borrow' the conduit bender in the store, just bend the ends of the pipe to the approximate length you need in the store, then you wont have to pay for the bender which can be expensive.


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

Your tank looks great! I like the bright green colors. Those are some really good looking pictures- what camera/lens are you using?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

A very fresh and crisp scape, I like it a lot.


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

That moss on rocks is horrible stuff. I had it got every where in gravel growing everywhere. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Your CPDs look really good, as does the whole scape. When that Cuba is grown into a thick carpet it will look really sharp. I love the choice of fish, Cuba, and fissidens, perfect plants with nice tiny leaves that are great for keeping scale in a nano scape. I have a hard time keeping plants like that free of algae. Nice work!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

pirayaman said:


> That moss on rocks is horrible stuff. I had it got every where in gravel growing everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I don't know if you read this thread at all but that isn't rocks.....it is driftwood.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

back to a simpler layout, h.c , u.g, s. repens and mini fissidens. crappy cell shot for now. I think im gonna add 10 red neons from my 90p to coax the cpd's into coming out more, the tall right side driftwood is actually hollow on the back side and they hide in there about 90% of the time unfortunately.


----------



## Philosoraptor (Dec 26, 2013)

Really commanding sense of scale!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

I love the lighting!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow...I really like how this came out. That mini fiss filed in nice.. how did you attach it to begin with?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Wow...I really like how this came out. That mini fiss filed in nice.. how did you attach it to begin with?


chopped it up and rubbed it on the wood, dsm for at least 2 weeks. You can always do this with a bucket..put the wood in and saran wrap the top, stick the bucket outside under the sun for a few weeks.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> chopped it up and rubbed it on the wood, dsm for at least 2 weeks. You can always do this with a bucket..put the wood in and saran wrap the top, stick the bucket outside under the sun for a few weeks.


Man.. that's a great idea! I'm going to try that! How fine do you chop it up? Not that blender method is it?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Man.. that's a great idea! I'm going to try that! How fine do you chop it up? Not that blender method is it?


i just used a razor blade and chopped it up really well, then used a brush to rub it on.


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

really like the tank, and some great tips. i love these 60p tanks, im going to have to
look into investing in one of thee tanks.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Are you going to let the fissidens completely cover the wood pieces?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

neilshieh said:


> Are you going to let the fissidens completely cover the wood pieces?


it will cover whats exposed to the light, the back sides of the wood wont fill in.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

How did you glue the fissiden to the wood? This makes me want to try out driftwood again, what the name of the wood? 

Are you still using the one Current USA LED+, or did you switch back to T5?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> How did you glue the fissiden to the wood? This makes me want to try out driftwood again, what the name of the wood?
> 
> Are you still using the one Current USA LED+, or did you switch back to T5?





Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> chopped it up and rubbed it on the wood, dsm for at least 2 weeks. You can always do this with a bucket..put the wood in and saran wrap the top, stick the bucket outside under the sun for a few weeks.


2 t5 ho since september....


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Ops, haha I don't know how I miss that.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

photo from a couple weeks ago, swapped out the u.g for something else, did a bic hack so ill post some updated photos in a few weeks when it grows back in.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice! Approx how high is your ZooMed fixture above the substrate? Were you satisfied with the growth? 

It is also good to know the Geisemann bulbs fit the fixture. I thought the bulbs might be proprietary.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

dru said:


> Very nice! Approx how high is your ZooMed fixture above the substrate? Were you satisfied with the growth?
> 
> It is also good to know the Geisemann bulbs fit the fixture. I thought the bulbs might be proprietary.


Its about 6 inches off the tank, when i first started things it was maybe 10 inches off the tank till things settled in, then i increased the lighting a bit. 

heres some photos from last week


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply

Wow! I am really excited now, I was bummed thinking I would have to deal with the fixture sitting on the top of the tank. Going to suspend it for sure

Love your tank!


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

moved a few plants around.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome Scape man. Nice and clean! What is the overflow you are using there? I like how its colorless.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

changed the equipment a bit, new filter, larger outflow..everything still humming along, maybe change things up at the end of summer.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Every evolution of this tank has been really lovely.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful. Take pride mate.
Pardon my ignorance if you already have mentioned this but what kind of dosing bottles are they?


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

puopg said:


> What is the overflow you are using there? I like how its colorless.


I have the same question. I love the surface skimmer, but the gigantic black tubing just looks awful in smaller tanks...

Is it custom made or can you buy the clear one somewhere?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> I have the same question. I love the surface skimmer, but the gigantic black tubing just looks awful in smaller tanks...
> 
> Is it custom made or can you buy the clear one somewhere?


search ebay, nag skimmer


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> search ebay, nag skimmer


Awesome, thanks!

Fantastic tank layouts, btw! I really love the green peaks and I think the new layout will look very nice with everything grown in!


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful as ever. Just so clean!

BTW, do you get algae in the mini fiss? I'm getting this green fuzzy stuff in mine. Also, is that giant hairgrass in the back?


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

I have green fuzz in mine also! 


Brian_Cali77 said:


> Beautiful as ever. Just so clean!
> 
> BTW, do you get algae in the mini fiss? I'm getting this green fuzzy stuff in mine. Also, is that giant hairgrass in the back?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Great progress! I like the wood, have you ever thought of doing a pure stone scape? The selection of wood over here is almost non-existance, sometimes I wonder if they just grab a bunch of branches and slap a price tag on them.

The competition is fierce in the 60P club! Everyone is starting on a new scape and it just raise the bar a bit higher. I'm starting to feel a little inadequate about my new tank...


----------

